# Flying Scot



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Found a Flying Scot for $2500 that needs a bit of work. Wondering if someone could help me determine whether its worth it?

I'm working up to 35'+ cruiser but want to get something to hold me over...

This is what seller told me.

19' Flying Scot #3442 for sale. Excellent, well-built family daysailer/racer. Good condition, needs cleanup and sorting out. Two mainsails, jibs and spinnakers. Galvanized trailer

*The boat was part of a school until it was put away in a messy way.

The work needed is more than cosmetic. If the work was just cosmetic, I'd be asking more for the boat.

The halyard winches at the base of the mast needs to be lubricated and maybe new halyards are needed. I can't find the winch handle specific to the halyard winches.

The bottom has blisters and if the boat were to be raced or kept in the water, these would need to be addressed. Otherwise they are stable and if the boat were drysailed, could be left in their present condition.

The bottom blisters can be seen on shot #2033
The Shrouds look quite good (in my opinion).
I don't know what that is in the forepeak...
I don't know what those little glassed-in squares are in the stern...gas tank mount?

I crawled around tapping and stomping on the fiberglass and found no saturated areas. Everything is firm.

The centerboard well gasket seems OK.
The axle on the trailer shows rust at the U-bolts. I wouldn't drive it to Alaska, but a little bearing grease should get you down the road. I do not know about whether the lights function.*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

last pic didnt show up...


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Not for 2500. Sorry. 
Assume, no lights, needs running and possible standing rigging, complete bottom job, and a rebuilt winch. Plus a bath. Offer them less if you really like it. just my opinion though.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

On the other hand, it's a day sailor. If you're just learning, it might be good to learn on a boat that you don't feel bad about beating up and it might also be good to gradually teach yourself some boat repair skills. Botching a rig job on a Scot won't be as bad or costly than doing it on your 35-footer.

Those boats go new for over 12k if I recall. If you're still into it, lowball him and see if he bites.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

FS are boats most never grow out of.

If you plan on moving up, pass.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Also, these boats have a cult like following.
Not very often do they come up on the used market. 
Buyers snatch them up and rebuild them. Once somebody has their grips on a Scot they very rarely let them go. (These are simply my observations from over the years: I could be wrong)
This one looks to have been sailed hard and put away wet.
But its a great boat. I would love to have a Scot to play around on.


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

nice boats to sail, I rented them often til I bought Catalyst, but that price sounds a bit high to my uneducated mind given the potential issues.

check the online BUC or NADA guides, if they have FS prices?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the answers. I'm just getting into it but was really looking for something a bit more sail ready. I know these new cost over 10 grand...looking more for a cruiser anyway. Just thought I'd check it out since its close by and relatively cheap.


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

There are a couple of Scot sailors that poke their heads in from time to time here. My comments are below in green.



merryprankster said:


> Found a Flying Scot for $2500 that needs a bit of work. Wondering if someone could help me determine whether its worth it?
> 
> I'm working up to 35'+ cruiser but want to get something to hold me over...
> 
> ...


I cut the pictures, but my general comment on this boat is it was not well cared for. The bottom and the seats are full of water. As it is a balsa cored hull you don't want to leave the boat full like a bathtub. It should be covered and/or tilted so the water drains out the back. This is also a problem for the stantion/compression post. It is wood and not fun to replace if it rots. The wood holding the jib sheet blocks is in serious need of TLC. The stainless hardware is showing rust/discoloration in many places (jib tracks, standing rigging, etc.). I agree with the previous statements, not a boat in good shape, will need probably all new lines and alot of time. When I was looking for mine I saw a boat in better condition listed for $5000 but I passed it up because it had some of the same issues you see here. Either offer them $500 and know you have a disposable boat or search for a better deal.

There are many boats in this size range available. Do your research, talk to people in your area about the boats they sail. That is how I finally got the good deal on my Flying Scot, there are many boats for sale that are not listed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Frog.

I'm definitely going to keep looking. I wouldnt mind a boat with a little work needed as it would help me get to know the boat a little more...but I'd rather spend a little more and get a boat that can sail sooner.


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

Prankster,

Your thoughts match mine.

If you do want a dinghy, there are many, many to choose from. Search around here and you will find a number of threads with recommendations. Just a partial list:
Flying Junior, Thistle, Highlander, Flying Scot, Lightning, O'Day Daysailor, Boston Whaler Harpoon, Buccaneer, Capri 14.2, Precision, etc.

You need to know how many people you want to be sailing with and what type of sailing. For most of the boats I listed, you can hunt around and find ones in all different conditions. Most are very low maintenance if dry sailed. They all have different characteristics. Many come up on Craigslist, eBay, or a bulletin board at a local sailing spot.


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Price Sounds High...*

This boat has potentially big problems, and obviously many modest problems. That seems like a price twice (or more) as high as it should be.

I closely watch the prices for O'Day Daysailers. Granted, they're a bit smaller at 17 feet, but their usable cockpit space is comparable with a Flying Scot.. both get real crowded with more than 4.

A very clean water-ready O'Day with decent trailer and maybe even a small outboard can be had for $1500 all day long and a patient shopper can get one for $1200 or less.

Scots are nice boats, but there have been a lot of them made... I think the comment that they don't hit the market very often is exaggerated... I'd pass on this boat unless you're:
a) handy doing your own repairs
b) enjoy doing your opwn repairs

But if you want to get on the water, keep looking.


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd definitely pass on this one. I bought #768 last year for $2300(older at '65, but it's one design, so who cares?) and it had a pretty good trailer, 3 sets of sails(including one almost new set of Madsails) and was ready to go. I sailed it quite a bit last summer and am getting ready to go for my first sail this summer. You should defintely be able to better than that.

Matt


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If you're into one-design racing and FS's are the only show in town, this one is not going to put you at the front of the fleet. If you're not into one-design racing, or if there are other boats racing locally, FS's are (imho) downright ugly tubs. If you're looking to get into something a bit cruisier/keelier in the long run, why not look for a used J/24? Decent ones are available for around $5000 all over the country, and ones needing work can be had for less than what this seller thinks his very tired dinghy is worth. I saw a J/24 this morning that had been sold, with trailer, for $1.00 plus the yard bill (maybe $1000?). The deck needed about 3 square feet of recoring to be ready for another 15 years of sailing. ($500 to have a professional do it?) You can get on course towards your long-term goal without breaking the bank, in a boat that isn't too much to handle, and which has a steady and broad resale market. Switch gears and move on, as far as this dinghy is concerned.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm definitely passing on this. I was looking at it as something close easily trailerable. Definitely looking for bigger in the long run though. Talking with a guy that has an Allied Princess II and am going to look at that soon. There's a handful of boats close by me (South Padre Island, Port Isabel) but I've always got Corpus, Houston, Galveston to look too.

I'm really in the market for 30'+ cruiser but taking my time with that big of an investment.


----------



## thekidprodigy87 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am brand new to the forum (first post). I have been asked to sell a relative's Flying Scot for him. I need help in determining fair market value. It was manufactured in 2001. He was the original owner. The only things that really need repair are the the canvas cover (needs replacement), the main stay (fraying), tires on the trailer (maybe popped or may just need air) and the electrical wires on the trailer hitch for the lights got severed (should be repairable). Aside from that the boat is in good condition. Any help in determining what fair market value would be on the west coast would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

try here
Forums | Flying Scot Sailing Association


----------



## thekidprodigy87 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

